# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  جدیدترین رتبه بندی دانشگاه های جهان | شریف و تهران در بین 600 دانشگاه برتر!!

## amirsaesh

به گزارش خبرگزاری خبرآنلاین به نقل از  روابط عمومی وزارت علوم، 2 دانشگاه صنعتی شریف و دانشگاه تهران از ایران  توانستند با عملکردی بهتر نسبت به سال گذشته به طور چشمگیری رتبه ­های بین­  المللی خود را بهبود بخشند.

بر  اين اساس *دانشگاه صنعتی شریف* به عنوان برترین دانشگاه کشور در رتبه بندی  QS توانست با بیش از 100 پله رشد، رتبه­ ای در بازه *480-471* را کسب كند و  *دانشگاه تهران* نیز با بیش از 50 رتبه رشد، در بازه *600-551*  قرار گرفت.



 گروه رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها و موسسات پژوهشی ISC اعلام کرد: مؤسسه  "کاکارلی سیموندز" 12 سال است که دانشگاه­ ها را در سطح جهان مورد ارزیابی و  رتبه ­بندی قرار داده است. این نظام بین المللی با بهره جستن از 6 شاخص  بررسی شهرت دانشگاه با وزن 40 درصد، ارزیابی کارفرمایان با وزن 10%، میزان  گرایش بین المللی با وزن 10 درصد، میزان استناد به ازای هر عضو هیئت علمی  با وزن 20 درصد و نسبت اعضای هیئت علمی به دانشجو با وزن 20 درصد بیش از  800 دانشگاه­ برتر جهان را مورد ارزیابی و رتبه بندی قرار داده است.

 در ادامه اين گزارش آمده است: تنها تغییری که در متدولوژی این رتبه  ­بندی نسبت به سال گذشته ایجاد شده است مربوط به شاخص میزان استنادات به  اعضای هر عضو هیئت علمی است که با نرمال‌سازی استنادات در کلیه حوزه های  موضوعی باعث شد که دانشگاه­ هایی که در حوزه علوم اجتماعی، هنر و مهندسی  عملکرد بهتری دارند، قادر باشند رتبه بهتری را کسب كنند.
 بر اساس اين گزارش ،در فهرست برترین­ های جهان، *موسسه فناوری ماساچوست*  همچون سال گذشته *مقام اول جهان* را به دست آورده است. دانشگاه هاروارد مقام  دوم جهان و دانشگاه کمبریج انگلستان و استنفورد آمریکا مشترکا رتبه 3 جهان  را به خود اختصاص دادند.

 همچنين انستيتو فناوري کاليفرنيا، دانشگاه آکسفورد، دانشگاه کالج لندن،  امپریال کالج لندن، انستیتو فناوری زوریخ و دانشگاه شيکاگو رتبه های 5 الی  10 فهرست برترین­ های جهان را به خود اختصاص دادند.

 10 دانشگاه برتر جهان متعلق به آمریکا و انگلستان هستند. تنها دانشگاه  برتر خارج از دو کشور آمریکا و انگلستان در این رده، انستیتو فناوری زوریخ  سوئیس است که رتبه 9 جهان را کسب کرده است.

 دانشگاه­ های آسیایی همچون سال‌های گذشته، در سال 16-2015 نیز رشد قابل  ملاحظه ای را تجربه کردند. 2 دانشگاه از 20 دانشگاه برتر جهان و 10 دانشگاه  از 50 دانشگاه برتر جهان به قاره آسیا تعلق دارند.

 در گزارش گروه رتبه بندی ISC آمده است : دو دانشگاه آسیایی که در سال  16-2015 توانستند در جمع 20 دانشگاه برتر جهان قرار گیرند دانشگاه ملی  سنگاپور و دانشگاه صنعتی نانیانگ سنگاپور هستند. *دانشگاه ملی سنگاپور* به  عنوان *برترین دانشگاه آسیا* شناخته شد که با 10 رتبه رشد نسبت به سال گذشته،  حائز *رتبه 12 جهان* شد. *دانشگاه صنعتی نانیانگ* نیز با 26 رشد رتبه، *دانشگاه  دوم آسیا و سیزدهم جهان* شد. *دانشگاه تسینگوا چین* با 22  رتبه رشد در  *جایگاه 3 آسیا و 25 جهان* قرار گرفت.

 همچنین دانشگاه­ های حوزه خاورمیانه نیز نسبت به سال گذشته، دارای رشد  رتبه بوده­اند. از ترکیه *دانشگاه بیلکنت* با 5 رشد رتبه نسبت به سال گذشته  برترین دانشگاه این کشور شناخته شد که *رتبه 394 جهان* را به خود اختصاص داد.  از عربستان سعودی نیز *دانشگاه نفت و مواد معدنی ملک فهد* با 26 رشد رتبه،  *جایگاه 199 جهان* را به دست آورد.

 در منطقه اقیانوسیه *دانشگاه ملی استرالیا و دانشگاه ملبورن* به عنوان دو  دانشگاه برتر این منطقه شناخته شدند که به ترتیب *رتبه های 19 و 42 جهانی* را  کسب کردند.

*دانشگاه بوئنوس­آیرس آرژانتین* با* رتبه 124* و *دانشگاه سائوپائولو برزیل* نیز با* رتبه 143 جهان* 2 دانشگاه­ برتر آمریکای جنوبی هستند.
در قاره آفريقا نیز *دانشگاه کيپ تاون آفریقای جنوبی* با *رتبه 171 جهان* برترین دانشگاه این قاره شناخته شد.



==============================================



*لیست کامل رنکینگ رو میتونید ازینجا مشاهده کنید*

----------


## Simon2

چقدر چرته دانشگاه بركلي بايد جزو5دانشگاه برتر جهان باشه  در صورتي كه26امه

----------


## sina_katrina

*رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها به صورت رشته ای* 
مدیر کل امور دانش آموختگان وزارت علوم از رتبه بندی دانشگاه های خارجی به صورت رشته ای خبر داد .


محمد مهدوی مزده در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر در پاسخ به این سئوال که  واقعاً چقدر می توان به رتبه‌بندی‌ دانشگاههای خارجی  اعتماد کرد و شما  چقدر رتبه‌بندی‌های فعلی را قابل دفاع می‌دانید گفت: اینکه بگوییم هیچ  اشکالی در کار وجود ندارد حرف درستی نیست و در هر صورت امکان خطا وجود  دارد.
وی ادامه داد: به عنوان نمونه یکی از اشکالات درستی که باید بدان اذعان  کرد، این است که رتبه‌بندی‌های اعلام شده، رتبه دانشگاه‌ها است، در صورتی  که ممکن است رشته‌های مختلف در دانشگاه‌ها، دارای کیفیت یکسانی نباشند.



مدیر کل امور دانش آموختگان وزارت علوم یادآور شد: این موضوعی است که  شورای ارزشیابی نیز بدان توجه داشته و بر همین اساس در آخرین جلسه شورای  ارزشیابی در تاریخ۱۹ بهمن ۹۴  به اداره کل دانش‌آموختگان مأموریت داده است  که به سمت رتبه‌بندی رشته‌ای دانشگاه‌ها حرکت کند.



وی افزود: در این رابطه پروژه‌ای تعریف شده است و با مرکز پایگاه  استنادی علوم جهان اسلام (ISC) شیراز نیز مذاکراتی صورت گرفته که امیدواریم  این پروژه تا پایان سال ۹۵ به جواب برسد. با این اقدام مرکز ISC بر اساس  معیارهایی که قبلاً به آنها خواهیم داد و احیاناً معیارهای دیگری که ممکن  است خودشان پیشنهاد بدهند و به تصویب شورای ارزشیابی برسد، رتبه‌بندی  دانشگاه‌های خارجی را به صورت رشته‌ای انجام می دهد.



 منبع » خبرگزاری مهر

----------


## Unknown Soldier

ترکیه میشه رتبه 394 جهان،اونوخ ما در بین600 دانشگاه برتر جهان،دانشگاه تهرانمون میشه 551-600   خنده دار نیست!! کشورای اسیای شرقی هم از ما ... . . .
بعد توی رده بندی جهان اسلام که دست خودمونه رتبشون میشه بین 1 تا 20 !!

----------


## The.Best.Name

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Unknown Soldier


ترکیه میشه رتبه 394 جهان،اونوخ ما در بین600 دانشگاه برتر جهان،دانشگاه تهرانمون میشه 551-600   خنده دار نیست!! کشورای اسیای شرقی هم از ما ... . . .
بعد توی رده بندی جهان اسلام که دست خودمونه رتبشون میشه بین 1 تا 20 !!




 طوری میگی ترکیه فلان و اسیای شرقی فلان انگار که این کشورا عقب مونده ن ... داداش هر چی باشه این کشورا 100 درصد از ایران سر ترن ... تو ایران هیچ قانونی نیس همونشم که میگی رتبه بندی جهان اسلام ، پارسال دو تا دکترای الهیات تحقیق کردن از نظر اینکه قوانین اسلام چقد تو کشورا رعایت میشه ، ایران از بین 184 تا کشور 169 ام شد ... تا زمانی که مردم ایران از سر و ته کارشون بزنن و وقت شون رو تو راه پیمایی و این چیزا تلف کنن هیچ پیشرفتی نخواهیم داشت ..._

----------


## yousefgun3

رتبه‌بندی آکادمیک دانشگاه‌های جهان بر اساس پارارامترهای مختلفی انجام  می‌گیرد. رتبه‌بندی‌ها می‌تواند براساس کیفیت برخی شاخص‌های موجود انجام  شود. از جملهٔ این شاخص‌ها می‌توان به آمارهای تجربی، برآوردهای مربوط به  مدرسین و اساتید، بورسیه‌ها، دانشجویان، داوطلبان ورود به دانشگاه و برخی  دیگر اشاره کرد. برخی از رتبه‌بندی‌ها هم هستند که بر اساس نحوهٔ پذیرش و  ورود دانشجویان به دانشگاه صورت می‌گیرد.

علاوه بر رتبه‌بندی موسسات، برخی رتبه‌بندی‌های دیگری هم وجود دارد که برای  برنامه‌های آموزشی، دپارتمان‌ها و مدارس صورت می‌گیرد. رتبه‌بندی‌ها بر  اساس جهت‌دهی برخی مجلات و روزنامه‌ها و گاهی هم توسط دانشگاهیان و  فرهنگیان انجام می‌گیرد.
رتبه‌بندی ممکن است از کشوری به کشور دیگر متفاوت باشد.

در ادامه 4 نظام معتبر و معروف رتبه دانشگاه های جهان را همراه با لینک جدیدترین رتبه بندی آورده شده است:

موسسه رتبه بندی دانشگاه ها ‎QS:‎

نشریهٔ آموزش عالی تایمز لندن یک نشریهٔ واقع در انگلستان و مربوط به آموزش  عالی با همکاری موسسهٔ کاکارلی سیموندز، هر ساله لیستی از ۲۰۰ دانشگاه  برتر دنیا را با عنوان ‎QS World University Rankings‎ منتشر می‌کند. در  مقایسه با رتبه‌بندی‌های دیگر، در این رتبه‌بندی سالانه بسیاری از  دانشگاه‌های غیرآمریکایی و خصوصاً انگلیسی در میان رتبه‌های بالای آن قرار  دارند.

لینک: ‎http://www.topuniversities.com/qs-wo...ty-rankings‎


نظام رتبه بندی دانشگاه شانگهای ‎ARWU:‎

نظام رتبه بندی دانشگاه شانگهای به منظور انجام ارزیابی دقیق تر از عملکرد  دانشگاه و ارائه رتبه بندی جامع از جایگاه دانشگاه در سطح جهانی، ۴ معیار  کیفیت آموزش، کیفیت اعضاء هیئت علمی، خروجی‌های پژوهش و سرانه عملکرد  دانشگاه را برای بررسی عملکرد دانشگاه تعریف کرده است. به عبارت دیگر در  این نظام، دانشگاه‌ها براساس میزان موفقیت در هر یک از معیارهای چهارگانه  رتبه بندی می‌گردند، با توجه به اینکه معیارهای چهارگانه فوق کلی هستند و  قابلیت اندازه‌گیری کمتری دارند از این رو نظام رتبه بندی شانگهای برای هر  یک از معیارهای فوق چند شاخص ارائه کرده است.
لینک: ‎http://www.shanghairanking.com/ARWU2015.html‎

رتبه‌بندی تایمز ‎THE:‎
پایگاه رتبه‌بندی تایمز یکی از نظام‌های معتبر بین‌المللی است که از سال  ‎2004‎ اقدام به رتبه بندی بین المللی دانشگاه‌ها کرده است. با توجه به رشد  و ارتقای علمی چشمگیر دانشگاه‌های آسیایی و حرکت قدرت علمی دنیا از غرب به  شرق، پایگاه رتبه‌بندی تایمز از سال ‎2013‎ تاکنون به صورت سالانه  رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌های آسیایی را نیز منتشر می کند. در این رتبه بندی  همانند رتبه بندی جهانی تایمز، از 13 شاخص کاربردی در قالب 5 معیار کلی  آموزش، پژوهش، استنادات، درآمد صنعتی و وجهه بین‌المللی استفاده می‌شود.
لینک: ‎https://www.timeshighereducation.com...rld-ranking‎

رتبه‌بندی بین‌المللی لایدن هلند ‎CWTS :‎
نظام رتبه‌بندی بین‌المللی لایدن هلند بیش از ‎800‎ دانشگاه را در سراسر  جهان بر اساس عملکرد علمی آنها مورد مقایسه قرار می دهد. بر خلاف دیگر رتبه  بندی ها ‎CWTS‎ سعی در ادغام معیار های اندازه گیری دارد و یکی از معروف  ترین هاست.
لینک: ‎CWTS Leiden Ranking 2016 - Error

و لیست دانشگاه های مورد تایید وزارت علوم که در اعتبار و ارزیابی مدارک دانشگاه ها بسیار مهم است:
‎http://grad.saorg.ir/%D8%AF%D8%A7%D9...7%D8%B22016‎

لازم به ذکر است، اخیرا نرم افزار اندروید «رتبه بندی دانشگاه های جهان» یا  ‎EduRanking‎ عرضه شده که جدیدترین ‎(2015)‎ رتبه بندی دانشگاه های جهان  رو با نظام های رتبه بندی THE، QS، ‎ARWU‎ ،CWTS و همچنین دانشگاه های مورد  تایید وزارت علوم با جستجو داره و خیلی میتونه برای پیدا کردن رتبه و  اعتبار دانشگاه ها موثر و مفید باشه. با جستجو در کافه بازار، ایران اپس و  مایکت میشه پیداش کرد.

امیدوارم با مقایسه دقیق و تصمیمی درست در انتخاب دانشگاه در خارج از کشور، در ادامه تحصیل موفق عمل کنید.

----------


## Maestro Arman

یک فهرست معتبر از ۵۰۰ دانشگاه برتر جهان، در سال ۲۰۱۵، که با عنوان «رتبه‌بندی شانگهای» شناخته می‌شود، دو دانشگاه «تهران» و «امیرکبیر» را در خود جای داده‌است. در صدر این فهرست همچنان دانشگاه هاروارد قرار دارد.دانشگاه تهران با کسب مقام نخست در میان دانشگاه‌های ایران در جایگاه ۳۰۱-۴۰۰ فهرست قرار دارد. دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر نیز در مقام دوم داخلی و ۴۰۱-۵۰۰ بین‌المللی قرار دارد.

در منطقه غرب آسیا، عربستان سعودی چهار دانشگاه در این فهرست دارد که دانشگاه ملک عبدالعزیز و ملک سعود در رتبه‌های ۱۰۱-۱۵۰ قرار دارند. دانشگاه ملک عبدالعزیز، در یکی از رتبه‌بندی‌های تخصصی، در بخش ریاضیات، در جایگاه ششم جهان قرار گرفته‌است.

*اسرائیل با پنج دانشگاه از جمله دو دانشگاه در فهرست ۱۰۰ دانشگاه اول، همچنان وضعیتی به مراتب بهتر از دیگر کشورهای منطقه دارد. ترکیه نیز با یک دانشگاه، دانشگاه استانبول، در رتبه‌ای مشابه با دانشگاه امیرکبیر قرار دارد.*

----------


## Aguila Roja

> ترکیه میشه رتبه 394 جهان،اونوخ ما در بین600 دانشگاه برتر جهان،دانشگاه تهرانمون میشه 551-600   خنده دار نیست!! کشورای اسیای شرقی هم از ما ... . . .
> بعد توی رده بندی جهان اسلام که دست خودمونه رتبشون میشه بین 1 تا 20 !!


دانشگاه های کره و ژاپن و چین جز دانشگاه برتر اسیا و جهان هستند !!! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## vahyd

> ترکیه میشه رتبه 394 جهان،اونوخ ما در بین600 دانشگاه برتر جهان،دانشگاه تهرانمون میشه 551-600   خنده دار نیست!! کشورای اسیای شرقی هم از ما ... . . .
> بعد توی رده بندی جهان اسلام که دست خودمونه رتبشون میشه بین 1 تا 20 !!


تبادل اطلاعات و پروژه های مشترک و کلان و تفاهم نامه های مختلف خیلی تاثیر داره و تو اوضاع دانشگاه و اینجور رنکینگا که به دلیل مسائل سیاسی دانشگاهای ایران ( متاسفانه ) به سختی این امکانو دارن  :Yahoo (101):

----------

